# Hydor ETH300 Inline horizontal. Is it safe?



## Quetzalcoatl (30 Aug 2012)

As the title suggests, does anybody run their Hydor ETH300 inline heater in a horizontal posistion?
I`m planning a bit of an elaborate plumbing system in my new set up and am struggling to fit the thing in whilst posistioned vertical. Laying it down would solve all my problems, but is it safe!


----------



## Fox (30 Aug 2012)

I cleared one of those Garra Rufa spa shops for the official receiver and they had 6 of the inline heaters running horizontally. Had been that way for 7 months without problem (other than no one using the spa   )


----------



## Iain Sutherland (30 Aug 2012)

fine mate mine has been horizontal for over a year now.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (30 Aug 2012)

Fox said:
			
		

> I cleared one of those Garra Rufa spa shops for the official receiver and they had 6 of the inline heaters running horizontally. Had been that way for 7 months without problem *(other than no one using the spa   )*



 Fantastic shout!


----------



## Quetzalcoatl (30 Aug 2012)

> I cleared one of those Garra Rufa spa shops for the official receiver and they had 6 of the inline heaters running horizontally. Had been that way for 7 months without problem (other than no one using the spa  )



6!! That`s just greedy.  Did you accidentally lose any when recieving them?  I never really thought of them being used for other applications other that this hobby. Makes sense I suppose.

Cheers for the input fellas, appreciated. You`ve put my mind at rest. Better get replanning my plumbing schematics.


----------



## Piper (31 Aug 2012)

Just make sure you get a slight incline on it, so any O2/co2 trapped can flow out.


----------

